# noir de monde



## anneta

Hola he encontrado una expresión muy rara, que no sé qué significa:" les rues noires de monde" ¿ la conocéis?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anneta,

Sí que es una expresión muy corriente en Francia: llenísima de gente.

Si ves una calle peatonal rodeada de centros comerciales y tiendas, en plena época navideña, podrás saber perfectamente lo que es una calle "noire de gens/de monde". 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias Gevy por tu respuesta)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola amig@s.
Les cuento: estoy trabajando con algunos documentos. Uno de ellos es un testimonio dado por Louis Lépine acerca de "la crise boulangiste" y de cómo, en ese contexto, la suerte de la República llegó a pender de un hilo. A su juicio, si Boulanger hubiese hecho sólo una pequeña señal con su sombrero mientras viajaba en su coche, la multitud, reunida en la _place de la Concorde_, habría hecho un verdadero desastre. 
Y de la susodicha plaza trata mi pregunta. Lépine dice: "Elle peut contenir normalement de 25 à 30.000 personnes. Elle était noire d'un foule compacte". Realmente no logro comprender bien la idea. "Estaba negra de una multitud/masa compacta" me suena muy mal. Tal vez "a causa de..." o "por...". Me despierta muchas dudas, no obstante. ¿Podríais sugerirme algo? Merci!!


----------



## Pohana

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Elle était noire d'un une foule compacte". Realmente no logro comprender bien la idea. "Estaba negra de una multitud/masa compacta"



Bonne nuit : 

   Estaba negra _debido a_ / _por_ / _a causa de_ una multitud compacta.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

O sea que estaba bien encaminado. El error fue de tipeo, gracias por corregirlo y muchas gracias, claro, por la ayuda...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Noir de monde, es una expresión fija, no es más que una imagen. No conservaría en español la palabra "negra", no me suena natural decirlo de aquella forma.

Noire de : abarrotada de.

Sólo mi opinión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Ah, muchísimas gracias... O sea que aquí "une foule compacte" sustituiría a "monde". Maravilloso, no conocía la expresión... Gracias, Gévy....


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

De acuerdo con Gévy. Solo quiero apuntar un dato curioso. En Uruguay (y por lo que veo también en Argentina, o al menos en parte de ella) existe la expresión de que un lugar "negrea de gente", con idéntico significado al señalado. Tal vez también exista en otros países, no lo sé.
Saludos

El día del “vernissage” de mi exposición, 9 de agosto de 1926, me esperaba una sorpresa: la calle *negreaba de gente* y delante de la galería, en posición de *...*
Fuente

*...* de cielo que se hundía, como una moneda en la oscuridad. La siguió con sus ojos y aterrizó en plena fiesta. La Plaza de la Victoria *negreaba de gente*. *...*
Fuente

La costa *negreaba de gente*; las mujeres buscaban a sus maridos y hablaban a los marineros que venían pálidos, con la barba hirsuta y marcados de cicatrices. *...*
Fuente

Cuando penetré bajo la torre que *negreaba de gente*, las puertas se abrieron con un gemido y el cen-tinela tocó su cuerno.
Fuente


----------



## cachomero

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En Uruguay (y por lo que veo también en Argentina, o al menos en parte de ella) existe la expresión de que un lugar "negrea de gente", con idéntico significado al señalado.


Quién sabe ! A lo mejor fue importada por Sábato, Cortázar o el mismísimo Borges... o la habrán exportado ???


----------



## esteban

Podría ser:

Elle peut contenir normalement de 25 à 30 000 personnes. Elle était noire d'une foule compacte. <=> En ella (la plaza) caben normalmente 25.000 a 30.000 personas, pero (en aquella ocasión) estaba inundada de una multitud compacta.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Más sugerencias que puedes añadir a las que ya figuran en el hilo:

noire: atestada con; llena a/hasta rebosar de; 

d'une foule compacte: una densa multitud / un gentío compacto

Si el registro fuese literario y te lo permitiera el estilo, tal vez ...:

oscurecida por una masa compacta de gente / gentío compacto

yendo muy lejos... ennegrecida ... pero esto es cuestión más de estilo que de traducción, ojo.

(no me sale escribir multitud compacta!!!! debe ser un trauma, no me hagas mucho caso! )

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

cachomero said:


> Quién sabe ! A lo mejor fue importada por Sábato, Cortázar o el mismísimo Borges... o la habrán exportado ???


Hola:
Lo primero no lo sé, aunque bien podría ser. Lo segundo, definitivamente no. EL TLF da un ejemplo de 1879: _Être noir de monde. Les gradins noirs de gens_ (CLADEL, _Ompdrailles_, 1879, p.122).
Saludos


----------



## uminuscula

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos,
Dudaba si poner mi duda a continuación de este hilo porque, aunque la expresión es la misma, mi problema es con una vuelta de tuerca más, un juego de palabras: en un texto literario sobre la integración racial en Estados Unidos, se describe una manifestación de blancos en contra de la integración, y dice:
*Les trottoirs étaient noirs de Blancs.*

Ya he visto más arriba lo de "negrear de gente" que al parecer se usa en Uruguay y Argentina, pero estoy traduciendo para España y aquí realmente no se usa, sonaría rarísimo y bastante forzado.
¿Se os ocurre alguna forma de trasladar este guiño?
Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Una sugerencia con la salvedad de que no soy "nativa":
las aceras se ennegrecían de tantos Blancos como había...

Cuidado con el uso de "negrear". Véase:
Negrear


----------



## hual

Hola,

En mis ya largos años de vida, nunca he oído ni he visto escrita, en la Argentina, la expresión "negrear de gente".


----------



## Orbayu

Buenas, 

Nunca he oído usar en España la expresión "ennegrecer de gente" refiriéndose a "estar atestado de gente", y no creo que se comprendiera el ejemplo de Paquita. Yo creo que en España, si lees que las aceras se ennegrecen de tantos blancos, o de tanta gente, lo normal sería pensar en que las aceras se ensuciaban por las pisadas de la gente, no evoca la misma imagen que la expresión francesa. Así que el guiño de la expresión original me parece difícil de mantener en la traducción.... 

¿Las aceras parecían negras debido al mar de cabezas de blancos que las ocupaban?

Todo esto suponiendo que la expresión "noir de monde" venga del hecho de que, cuando hay una multitud, normalmente solo se ven las cabezas de la gente, y generalmente haya más gente de cabello moreno/castaño que rubios.... ¿Si la aglomeración es en algún país nórdico, también sería "noir de monde" ?

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

J'ai voulu essayer, c'est raté !


----------



## uminuscula

Complicadísimo mantener el guiño... 
Quizás tendré que resignarme a dejarlo caer y quizás preguntar a la autora si quiere que meta un juego similar en otro momento del texto, cuando encaje (como que los blancos se ponían negros con tal cosa, o se veían negros para conseguir algo), pero esto ya no tiene que ver con la traducción, en realidad.
Muchas gracias por intentarlo, ¡volveré a la carga con más dudas sobre este texto!


----------

